# How do you smoke kingfish ?



## MILTY_K (May 30, 2009)

Ok guys now I have a freezer full of king fish steaks. Can any of you guys give me your super seceret recipe for smoking kingfish?


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

Cut all of the dark meet off, soak in a one part oil, one part BBQ sauce and one part vinager mix for an hour and let them rip.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Dry it out, roll it up, light it up and puff away... Oh nevermind


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

* Greg's BQ Sauce for Kingfish.*​ 
 Ingredients: 1/4 cup chopped onion
  4 Tbsp. sugar
  1/8 tsp pepper
  1/4 cup catsup
  1 Tbsp. vinegar
  1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce  
 Instructions: Combine all ingredients in a saucepan & simmer for five minutes. You may want to double or triple this recipe. Pour most of the sauce over kingfish fillets or steaks. Serve the rest at the table. Bake the fish at 325* until done...time varies according to thickness. This sauce actually makes kingfish edible.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I smoke mine with cedar 210- 225 deg. does not take long. Don't laff at the cedar thing till you try it. I also can it in jars in a presure canner 75 min at 10#. It makes good sandwiches smoked canned or not smoked canned.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

fresh kingfish is a lot better. I try not to freeze it but i like it with italian dressing marinated and smoked. I also will use the leftovers and make a crab dip substituting the crab with kingfish.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

The one time I had kingfish, I marinated it in Italian dressing overnight. I didn't really smoke it because I didn't have one at the time, but I tried as best I could on the grill (turned it down way low on one side with a canister of soaked wood chips and the fish on the side with the burner off). I thought it came out great. Nice white, flaky meat and it had that little zing from the dressing.


----------



## pacesetter (Jun 18, 2007)

Put king fish steaks on a pine 2/6 smoke about 1hour, Remove steaks eat 2/6


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> I smoke mine with cedar 210- 225 deg. does not take long. Don't laff at the cedar thing till you try it. I also can it in jars in a presure canner 75 min at 10#. It makes good sandwiches smoked canned or not smoked canned.


pre-heat oven to 400 degrees. Take the cedar plank, lather it in olive oil and paprika, lay king fish on board. Sprinkle sea salt, pepper, lemmon pepper and a few pats of butter. Bake for 30 minutes. Take out of oven, throw fish away and eat the cedar plank.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL I knew that was coming, I used to poke fun at them till I started canning them. The ones I can without smoking make great light kinda tuna sandwiches and the smoked goes good on crackers with a pinot.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Another way I like them, is smoked on the electric smoker (smoked, but not dry). Flake it into pieces. Put scallions in a food processer and grind them up and add them to half sour cream and half cream cheese. Add Tony's (or whatever seasoning you like) heartily to the mix and chill. Served on crackers, it's good stuff. You can add a bit of lime to it as well. One of my friends in Florida makes it for our trips over there and it's hard to beat offshore.


----------



## txfishbait (Jun 21, 2007)

Best way for me is ball them out. Marinate the balls in Terriyaki and Louisiana Hot Sauce for about an hour...load up on skewers with your preferred goodies and grill over a hot fire..medium rare. Over cook and they will be dried out.


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Smoked is about the only way I can eat Kings; never have frozen it before preparing but give it a try. Ditto on cleaning the blood line and any dark meat. I brine the fish fillets for 6 hrs in:
1 qt water, 3/4 cup kosher salt, 1 cup brn sugar, 3oz lemon juice, 2 tblspns onion powder, 2tblspns garlic powder & 2 tblsps paprika.
The basic brine is just the salt and sugar; you can add hot sauce, orange juice spirits, beer wine etc.
Rinse lightly and rack dry the fish for about an hour than sprinkle with crushed black & red pepper and paprika. Smoke em cool (I try and keep it 120 - 160) with alder for 3 - 6 hrs depending on thickness and temp.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I use a Luhr-Jensen Little Chief electric smoker. I put the kingfish in a brine solution overnight. This makes 3 racks of 12 inch square racks. The brine consists of 2 qts of water, 1 cup non-iodized salt, 1/2 cup brown sugar, 2 Tbl of lemon juice, 1/4 Tblspoon of garlic powder and 1/4 Tblspoon of onion powder. I have used one heaping Tblspoon cajun seasoning instead of the garlic and onion powder. After soaking over night, rinse and dry the fish or they will taste like salt. I usually smoke the fish about 7 hours in the Little Chief. The fish will be smokey, tasty, and firm when done. If you have too many shooters of Josey Cuervo and forget about the smoker, the fish will become jerky after about 9 hours. They are still tasty, just tough. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

The old fashioned way is to brine it first, which pulls out the stank.

Prepare a brine of 1 gallon of water, 2 cups Coarse Kosher salt and 1 cup brown sugar. Mix thoroughly, immerse steaks, cover, and keep in refrigerator all night.

Now do your thang ...


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> fresh kingfish is a lot better. I try not to freeze it but i like it with italian dressing marinated and smoked. I also will use the leftovers and make a crab dip substituting the crab with kingfish.


 Interesting. I caught one not long ago and I made crab cakes, substituting the kingfish for crab. Big hit!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Too many good fish in the deep blue sea for me to be eating King! The way I smoke mine throw it into a hot fire and walk away...far far away

:birthday2:birthday2


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

this sounded pretty good!!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=206331&highlight=kingfish+brine


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Good oldie for sure - LoL
AGF

P.S. Really not that bad if done right but haven't done it for several years. Make sure you have some tooth picks since the wood slivers can be a pain in the gum.



Reel_Blessed II said:


> pre-heat oven to 400 degrees. Take the cedar plank, lather it in olive oil and paprika, lay king fish on board. Sprinkle sea salt, pepper, lemmon pepper and a few pats of butter. Bake for 30 minutes. Take out of oven, throw fish away and eat the cedar plank.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Mont said:


> Another way I like them, is smoked on the electric smoker (smoked, but not dry). Flake it into pieces. Put scallions in a food processer and grind them up and add them to half sour cream and half cream cheese. Add Tony's (or whatever seasoning you like) heartily to the mix and chill. Served on crackers, it's good stuff. You can add a bit of lime to it as well. One of my friends in Florida makes it for our trips over there and it's hard to beat offshore.


This is an extremely popular recipe in Florida and the Bahamas, and the exact ingredients are closely guarded secrets. You will never know what goes into the Smoked Fish Dip at "Cracker P's" in the Abaco!

Some do make a "fish dust" to add to the chunk, all the way dry, some add cheese or some hot pepper sauce, and some dish it into small oven-proof bowls to serve hot. I like the chunky version. Possibly the best use for king mack ever, although wahoo will knock your socks off.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Swells said:


> This is an extremely popular recipe in Florida and the Bahamas, and the exact ingredients are closely guarded secrets. You will never know what goes into the Smoked Fish Dip at "Cracker P's" in the Abaco!
> 
> Some do make a "fish dust" to add to the chunk, all the way dry, some add cheese or some hot pepper sauce, and some dish it into small oven-proof bowls to serve hot. I like the chunky version. Possibly the best use for king mack ever, although wahoo will knock your socks off.


Sammie, they have always called it smack where I fish over in the Sunshine State. I don't think you can actually put a "wrong" ingredient in it and I have also eaten some made with mullet, of all things. It's good stuff and something about it on the boat sure tastes good on a hot afternoon. We put in into a container that seals good and it goes into the ice chest along with the other drinks. I made a batch for my Dad and he couldn't believe it was made from kings. The ones just above the limit are the best too. 
I am going to make it to Abaco one of these years.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Wrap each filet in multiple stips of bacon. You prolly will need tooth pics to hold the bacon on. Slow cook them on the grill/ smoker. When ever the bacon start gettting crispy the fish is done. The fish gives the bacon great flavor. My advice is to eat the bacon and throw the fish away...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

myprozac said:


> Wrap each filet in multiple stips of bacon. You prolly will need tooth pics to hold the bacon on. Slow cook them on the grill/ smoker. When ever the bacon start gettting crispy the fish is done. The fish gives the bacon great flavor. My advice is to eat the bacon and throw the fish away...


What he said!!!


----------



## snapcon (Oct 11, 2005)

I use to keep kingfish and then my cat died!


----------



## Silvermajek (Mar 5, 2008)

Try this one! 
Cube the stakes into 1 - 1 1/2 " cubes and wrap with bacon. Cook medium heat till the bacon begins to crisp. Coat with your favorite bbq sauce and throw back on the grill for another few minutes till the suace begins to glaze and then serve. My wife and kids thaught it was better than most of the other fish I cook, I guess thats not saying much about me though.


----------



## aquaholic71 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Kings on BBQ*

Look here, make a make shift oval bowl out of foil, get rid of any bloody meat on the fish, in your foil put itialian dressing, cheap beer, cut up bell peppers, onions, celantro, seasonings tou yur taste garlic a must, wrap up it up so it does loose any of the flavor, cook over hot fire and for about an hour! depending on how big steaks are, cut up to finger size before if they are big! After and hour open the foil and try to drain most of the liquid of and cook for around 10 min still on a hot fire, and turn them keep all veg in with them. The fish kind of gets a crunchy texture and the inside is moist, take of fire and squeeze a lil lemon, dipping sauce ketchup tabasco, and lemon mixed together, i dont have cetain amounts i am a chef, you can never put to much of any ingrediants, just low salt! Tonys works great! Good luck sounds like alot but trust me this will make sure you get rid of that fishy taste, and the tatse all other will never release a king again if cooked this!!!!!!!!!!! Capt. Jeff


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds like how we sometimes do BBQ shark, "a steam and a burn."

One thing that's interesting is that if you hit stanky fish like shark and mack with a bit of Tabasco or similar hot sauce, it'll get rid of the fishy off-taste. Unless you put a whole bunch on there, it won't even taste hot from the peppers. Amazing but true - something I pickup up from Russel Tinseley's book on 'Texas Fishing.'

Another thing to do with nasty old kings is to prepare it as best as you can, smoked or whatever, and build a fish taco from it. Put lotsa taco toppings on it and make 'er hot as the dickens with pico. You won't notice how krappy the fish tastes then. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

We like them best in sandwich spread. We always bleed the kings we plan to eat and pack in plenty of chipped ice. We prefer fresh fillets (not frozen) trimmed of all skin and any darker colored flesh. Boil in enough water to cover with generous amount of Tony Chacere Cajun Seasoning. Remove from water after boiling long enough to flake easily. Use as you would canned tuna to make sandwich spread...mix with chopped onion, jalapeno or pablano, grated carrot, etc. with plenty mayonaise. This spread can be kept for several days in refrigerator and gets better as the flavors mingle. Very tasty and a great way to use a fish some consider less than the best. Everybody we have served it to thought it was tuna!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

remove all red meat , boil in crab boil till starts to flake

let cool, flake apart and make fake crab dip or crab cakes


----------

